# Layout of the Day 7-30-10 - 2010 NGRC Train Tour



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Here's a great layout designed by from Rex & Carla Ploederer from Salem, OR., that circles the entire house, enjoy!


































































































































































































































Rick Isard
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks. I take it they don't own a lawn mower? 
Very realistic.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick, Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Does the track go into a groove across the driveway, or is it just laying on top of it temporary (I dont think it can take a cars weight properly, if thats svrr track, code 250 (it looks like it) 

Andrew


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice, nice, very nice, Rick. Thanks for sharing all the images. 

I'll hire you for Marty's run.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi guys, thanks for the compliments and yes the track goes into a grove and is screwed down into the concrete. This is a track powered layout that Rex has done a fabulous job of laying out and the pictures will not show. I did notice that where his vehicles tires cross the track there's condensation that froms across that portion of the track and slows down his train. I talked with him again today and if I see him tomorrow I'll ask him those questions... 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 

P.S. I know this is a very small portion of all the great layouts here in the Great Northwest, so over the next couple of weeks I will post every layout that we attended here for your enjoyment.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pic's. That's one way not to worry about mowing a lawn. Later RJD


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick, 
Thank you so much for taking the time to post these fantastic photos. Some of us can't make the convention this year, but with your postings, we can see some of the layouts (my favorite part of the conventions). Thanks again!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

The stream stands out to my eye! This is more than a garden railroad it is a truly a miniature world. Fantastic! I'm sure there is a LOT of this layout that I'm missing. Thanks for sharing with us Rick! 

Cahs


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi guys, thanks for the compliments! I do have a ton of pictures from some very nice layouts, and I don't haved time to post them all here, but I will on my website within the next week. I am two - three days behind schedule with manning my booth, clinics and going on the train tour, so my free time is usually from 9pm - 1am PST to make these post. Thanks for your understanding. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------

